# Rainy Day Project



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Was moving some equipment around my machinery shed today and ran across a pto shaft with the end sitting in the dirt. I normally put a rubber strap over them to keep them off the ground and dirt free. Strap broke and the rest is history. Anyway, took some 3/4 bolts and welded some 1" wide U shape flatbar onto the bolt head to cradle the shaft. Stick the bolt into the pin hole on the tongue, lay the shaft into the cradle and no more worries. Something to do on a rainy day


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike, you need to take a couple of pics and send that project in to Farm Journals "$100 ideas". How long do the welded bolts need to be do you think or does it matter?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Great idea Mike... I would think 2 inches would be long enough not to flip out of the hole. I have alot of old rusted out bolts looking for sumpin to do!!! Martin


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, The bolts I had on hand were 5" or 6" long.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pictures say a thousand words!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I can do that. Might have to email to someone to post. Never done that on here but I'll try.


----------

